# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Аспекты и нюансы фотографии.

## Alex

*Аспекты и нюансы фотографии.*
В последние годы ассортимент любительских цифровых фотоаппаратов расширился в разы. Регулярно выходят новые модели, появляются и активно рекламируются новые функции. Плёночная техника тоже постоянно обновляется. В результате неподготовленному технически любителю всё труднее в этом многообразии разобраться. Масла в огонь подливают различные журналы. Одну и ту же модель могут назвать "профессиональным 5-мегапиксельным аппаратом" в одном месте и "любительской мыльницей с ограниченными возможностями" в другом. Причина очень проста: среди авторов могут быть совершенно разные люди, с разным опытом и разными критериями оценки. Встречаются и просто рефераты от "пиарщиков" и рекламистов фирмы-изготовителя, обычно очень далёкие от действительности. Продавцы в магазинах, как правило, не имеют практического опыта съёмок продаваемой техникой и ориентируются на те же журналы и рекламные проспекты. Я многократно слышал вопиюще без-грамотные советы покупателям даже в фотомагазинах. Смущённый покупатель заходит на форумы в Сеть, но его вопросы обычно быстро вырождаются во флейм одного из трёх-четырёх видов (примерно таких: "плёнка или цифра", "зеркалка или мыльница", "Sony или Canon"), что запутывает его ещё больше. 




> На самом деле причина путаницы очень проста: многогранность и многозначность всех понятий, участвующих в спорах и оценках.
> •	Многогранен объект съёмки:
> 1.	люди (портрет), 
> 2.	люди (репортаж), 
> 3.	пейзаж, 
> 4.	архитектура, 
> 5.	животные, 
> 6.	микрообъекты (капельки-жучки-бабочки), 
> 7.	и т.д. 
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Советы по композиции фотокадров в фотографии*
*Композиция (составление, расположение — лат.)* — объединение отдельных элементов произведения в единое художественное целое, в котором в конкретной зрительной форме наиболее ярко раскрывается содержание. Произведение строится на соподчинении с главным сюжетно-тематическим центром всех менее значительных элементов построения. 
Предметно-смысловым элементам композиции неизменно содействуют специальные выразительные средства такие как:
  1) освещение 
  2) тональность
  3) колорит
  4) точка и момент съемки
  5) план
  6) ракурс
  7) изобразительный акцент и различные контрасты
Композиция не должна играть самостоятельной роли. Подобно тому, как речь имеет значение передатчика мысли, композиция служит лишь средством для выражения авторской мысли. 

*Правило одной трети* - избегайте деления кадра на симметричные части. Лучше зрительно разбить кадр на три части и, например, поместить небо в верхнюю треть, а все остальное в нижние две трети. Точно так же, можно вертикально разбивать кадр на три части.

*Пересекающиеся (диагональные) линии* - одно из проявлений правила "Золотого сечения" в фотографии. Основная идея - заставить глаз двигаться в определенном направлении. Начальную точку линии желательно располагать в одном из углов кадра. Считается, что верхний левый угол лучшая стартовая точка, так как большинство людей начинает рассматривать изображение с этого угла. Возможны и другие расположения линий, лишь бы они были четко выражены.

*Выделение объекта* - можно сделать, настроив объектив на малую глубину резкости. Использование открытой диафрагмы позволяет выделить главный объект и размыть второстепенные.

*Выделение контрастом* - при разглядывании фотографии взгляд, как правило сосредотачивается на наиболее, контрастных местах, и это может быть использовано для привлечения внимания к определенным местам. В цветной фотографии такую же роль играет цветовой контраст, повысить цветовой контраст может помочь поляризационный фильтр.

*Светотень* -  строго закономерные градации светлого и темного, благодаря которым воспринимаются глазом и воспроизводятся объекты съемки. Оттенки светотени точно соответствуют характеру освещенности, объемной форме предметов, состоянию атмосферы. И в натуре и на снимке светотеневой строй целого зависит от взаимосвязи светов, бликов, теней, полутени, рефлекса на основе тоновых соотношений. Через эффекты светотеневого контраста фотограф должен стремиться к слаженности композиционного строя, к эмоциональной выразительности снимка. Он должен не копировать видимые светотеневые оттенки, а воспроизводить их на основе оценки и обобщения увиденного.

*Выделение светом* - позволяет выделить желаемый объект, на фоне остальных менее освещенных. Экспонометрический замер необходимо делать по освещенному участку.

*Обрамление объекта.* Интересный эффект дает использование обрамления объекта, чем либо (объект снятый через арку, съемка из пещеры и т.д.).

*Использование линий* - линии эмоционально воздействуют на зрителя: 
изогнутые линии успокаивают; 
ломаные линии действуют как раздражитель; 
вертикальные линии придают величие; 
горизонтальные линии - спокойствие и безмятежность; 
диагональные линии - динамичность. 
Следует избегать прямых линий, выходящих за пределы кадра, так как они делят кадр на части или, по крайней мере, располагать их так, чтобы они не делили кадр на равные части. Так же желательно, чтобы в конце линий находился какой-либо предмет, чтобы взгляд не выходил за пределы кадра.
Точку схождения параллельных линий в перспективе  лучше располагать вне центра кадра. 
Часто используется прием использования вводящих линий - это линии которые берут начало в одном из нижних углов снимка и ведут к его смысловому центру, обычно расположенном в точке "золотого сечения". Такую линию можно найти практически в любом сюжете: тропинка, продолговатый предмет, линии разделения тонов или цвета.
Диагональные построения придают динамику снимку. В этом случае основные линии композиции наклонны и поэтому неустойчивы.
Впереди движущегося предмета необходимо оставлять больше пространства, чем позади него.

*Тональность фотографии* производит  эмоциональное впечатление на зрителя. Темные тональности - тени, черный цвет - часто ассоциируются с ночью, кажутся таинственными.  Светлые тональности - белый цвет и оттенки светло-серого - ассоциируются с солнечным светом и повышенным настроением.

----------


## Alex

*10 распространенных ошибок при фотосъемке.* 
Все делают ошибки. Даже профессионалы (правда, у них они обычно вызываются нехваткой концентрации и совершаются ими редко). А ведь многих ошибок можно легко избежать, всего лишь помня о них и причинах их вызывающих.

*1. Размытые фотографии...*
..., обычно, результат дрожания камеры. Самый простой способ исправить эту проблему состоит в том, чтобы купить и использовать хорошую крепкую треногу. Если Вы по каким-либо причинам не можете фотографировать со штатива, не забудьте установить минимальное значение ISO. Это позволит Вам увеличить скорость затвора (то есть уменьшить выдержку), тем самым, снизив вероятность встряски фотоаппарата во время съемки. Эмпирическое правило для таких случаев гласит, что необходимо использовать выдержку равную 1/фокусное расстояние или ещё меньше. Другими словами, если Вы снимаете при 200 мм фокусном расстоянии, выдержка надо ставить на значение равное 1/200-ой и менее секунды. 

*2. Слишком контрастные изображения...*
... получаются при определенных высококонтрастных условиях окружающей среды. Нужно учиться распознавать их. Съемка в лесу в солнечный день или фотографирование в полдень в яркий солнечный день - примеры именно такой высококонтрастной ситуации. Излишний контраст может быть смягчен с помощью диффузоров или заполняющей вспышки, в зависимости от ситуации. Как правило, лучшее решение состоит в том, чтобы дождаться более подходящих условий для съемки. 

*3. Недодержанные снимки...*
... часто возникают из-за ошибок внутреннего экспозамера камеры. Помните, что для фотокамеры средний тон кадра - светло-серый. Так что, если Вы снимаете сцену, в которой преобладают светлые тона, надо увеличить выдержку или раскрыть пошире диафрагму. 

*4. Передержанные снимки...*
... также как и пересвеченные фотографии, часто получаются из-за ошибок автоматики фотокамеры. Так что если в кадре преобладают темные тона, следует увеличить скорость затвора (по сравнению с той, что предлагает экспонометр камеры) или уменьшить отверстие диафрагмы. 

*5. Красные глаза...*
... - обычная проблема, возникающая при использовании встроенной вспышки камеры. Переместите, если есть такая возможность, вспышку так, чтобы она находилась не на одной оси с объектом съемки и камерой. Или сделайте так, чтобы свет от неё сперва отражался от потолка или стены. Эти советы применимы, конечно же, только для внешней вспышки. 

*6. Блики и ореолы...*
... возникают, когда, например, солнечный свет попадаем прямо на линзы. Он испытываем многократное отражение, понижая контрастность изображения и иногда оставляя на снимках апертурные отметины. Самое простое решение в данном случае - это использование бленды для объектива. Правда, иногда может потребоваться что-то большее, тогда можно попытаться защитить объектив от света рукой или кепкой. 

*7. Преграды в кадре...*
..., например, ветви деревьев, трава, телефонные провода. Большинство видоискателей показывает только приблизительно 92-95% изображения. Помните это, фотографируя. Как вариант, можно подвигать камеру вокруг, чтобы увидеть то, что на краях. Или воспользоваться (что, конечно же, лучше) функцией предварительного просмотра. 

*8. Виньетирование...*
... - это потемнение изображения по краям кадра. Часто возникает при использовании фильтров или/и бленды для объектива. Если видоискатель у камеры показывает меньше 100% кадра, очень трудно оценить вероятность появления затемнений. Поэтому лучше, до начала съемки проделать серию тестов на выявление этого эффекта при различных комбинациях фильтров и бленды, фотографируя, например, стену. 

*9. Нежелательный цветовой оттенок...*
... может возникать при использовании неправильно подобранной, устаревшей или испорченной пленки. Если проблема - неправильно подобранная пленка, то решение состоит в том, чтобы использовать исправляющий цветной оттенок фильтр. А для цифровой камеры - установка соответствующего режима съёмки или подходящего фильтра. 

*10. Заваленный горизонт...*
... - это вероятно наиболее частая ошибка, которую все мы делаем и есть несколько способов быстро решить эту проблему. Например, использовать функцию экрана с сеткой, доступную для многих камер. Или купить специальный спиртовой уровень и носить его всегда с собой.

*Заключение.*
Не зависимо от того являетесь ли Вы закаленным профи или же новичком в фотографии, память об этих десяти самых распространенных ошибках поможет Вам избежать их и сэкономит кучу времени и нервов. 
Ведь кто предупрежден, тот вооружен .

----------


## Alex

*Canon, Nikon, Olympus: вольная борьба бюджетных зеркалок* 

*Небольшой тест-сравнение фотоаппаратов Canon, Nikon, Olympus.*




> *1. Знакомство.*
> Бюджетные зеркальные фотоаппараты получают все большее распространение. Фотолюбители хотят получать большие возможности при съемке и, соответст-венно, делают свой выбор в пользу техники с большими возможностями. Вообще говоря, если задуматься, то история повторяется. Многие помнят, что примерно также дело обстояло и в эпоху пленочных фотоаппаратов. Происходил почти массовый исход людей в пользователи зеркальной фототехники. Хотя тогда преимущество зеркальных пленочных фотоаппаратов над пленочными мыльницами были более очевидны: взять хотя бы возможности фокусировки и многое другое!
> В нашем тесте мы рассмотрим три ярких представителя упомянутого выше класса: Canon EOS 450D , Nikon D60 и Olympus E-520 . 
> Эти фотоаппараты достаточно близки по возможностям, характеристикам и, что тоже важно, по цене. 
> 
> *2. Корпус. Ресурс аккумулятора.*
> Материал корпуса в описании Canon EOS 450D указан как «нержавеющая сталь/пластик». Сама камера достаточно легкая, но при этом нет ощущения хрупкости. К несчастью у нас не было полномочий проводить краш тесты оборудования, поэтому мы можем говорить исключительно об «ощущениях».
> Аккумулятора (LP-E5, 7,4 В, 1080 мА/час), нового правда, хватило больше чем на 500 заявленных снимков.
> В описании Nikon D60 скромнее своего конкурента. В качестве материала там указан всего лишь пластик. Без присутствия нержавеющей стали и добавок урана. Но, опять-таки по ощущениям, ничем не отличается от Canon. И, наверное, параметры прочности у них, если не одинаковы, то близки к одинаковым.
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Nikon выпустила новый 300-мм "телевик" с f/2.8*
Компания Nikon Corporation подготовила для своих поклонников сразу два новых продукта – светосильный телеобъектив AF-S NIKKOR 300mm f/2.8G ED VR II, а также первый в мире (по данным производителя) телеконвертор с асферическим элементом AF-S TC-20E III. 




> Система стабилизации изображения VR II позволяет компенсировать “сотрясание” камеры эквивалентно уменьшению выдержки на четыре стопа. Среди основных характеристик объектива отмечаются: 
> 
> Фокусное расстояние: 300 мм;
> Максимальное относительное отверстие: 1:2.8;
> Минимальное относительное отверстие: 1:22;
> Конструкция: 11 элементов в 8 группах (3 элемента ED, 1 защитный элемент);
> Угол обзора: 8°10’ (5°20’ для камер DX-формата);
> Минимальная дистанция фокусировки: 2,3 м (при автоматической фокусировке)/2,2 м (при ручной фокусировке);
> Количество лепестков диафрагмы: 9;
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Новый макрообъектив PENTAX с защитой от влаги и пыли*
В ассортименте компании Pentax Imaging Systems Division (с недавних пор входящей в состав корпорации Hoya) появился новый макрообъектив smc PENTAX-D FA MACRO 100mm F2.8 WR, который предназначен для использования с цифровыми и плёночными зеркальными камерами Pentax. 
Среди особенностей новинки отмечаются улучшенный по сравнению с другими моделями серии D-FA внешний дизайн, переработанный механизм ручной фокусировки, обеспечивающий более плавный ход фокусировочного кольца, полностью закругленные лепестки диафрагмы, которые, по утверждению разработчиков, позволяет получать красивое боке. Конструкция объектива обеспечивает минимизацию влияния сырости и влаги. Специальное покрытие Super Protect защищает оптику от пыли, воды, жирных пятен. 
Технические характеристики новинки: 
Фокусное расстояние: 100 мм (экв. 135 мм в 35-мм формате);
Максимальное относительное отверстие: 1:2.8;
Минимальное относительное отверстие: 1:32;
Конструкция: 9 элементов в 8 группах;
Угол зрения: 16° (для DSLR-камер Pentax)/24,5° (для 35-мм SLR-камер);
Минимальная дистанция фокусировки: 0,303 м;
Максимальное увеличение: 1:1;
Диаметр фильтра: 49 мм;
Количество лепестков диафрагмы: 8;
Габариты (диаметр х длина): 65 х 80,5 мм;
Масса: 340 граммов.
В комплекте поставки – бленда PH-RBE49, футляр S80-120, крышки для объектива.

----------


## Alex

*Предварительный обзор Canon EOS 1D Mark IV*
Canon EOS 1D Mark IV приходит на смену предыдущей топовой репортерской камере Canon - EOS 1D Mark III. Canon EOS 1D Mark IV станет обстоятельным  ответом на Nikon D3. 
Новая модель несет значительные улучшения и расширенную функциональность. Пожалуй, наиболее важным изменением является совершенно новый 16-мегапиксельный APS-H (кроп-фактор 1.3) CMOS-сенсор и наличие сразу двух процессоров DIGIC 4. Это обеспечило в комплексе большее разрешение снимков, широкий динамический диапазон и лучшее качество фотографий на высоких и сверхвысоких значениях светочувствительности ISO при сохранении скорости серийной съемки 10 кадров в секунду.




> *Дизайн*
> Как и подобает топовой репортерской тушке, камера очень устойчива к внешним воздействиям: тряске, ударам, попаданию воды и грязи. Корпус полностью изготовлен из прочного магниевого сплава. Все стыки и кнопки защищены резиновыми прокладками (всего их 76), которые как раз и предотвращают попадание влаги и пыли внутрь корпуса. Вес тушки без объектива составляет 1180 грамм, это немного больше, чем у 1D Mark III.
> Внешних отличий от “третьего марка” у новинки не много – всего лишь несколько отверстий микрофона на передней панели, необходимого для звукозаписи в процессе съемки HD-видео.
> На передней части камеры традиционно находится байонет для крепления оптики, ИК-приемник дл пульта дистанционного управления и кнопка блокатор для снятия объектива.
> На тыльной части камеры расположены все основные элементы управления, видоискатель, обрамленный резиновой насадкой, и два дисплея – монохромный информационный и полноценный LCD-экран с разрешением 920 000 пикселей. Кроме кнопок, отвечающих за вызов меню, дополнительной информации или переход в режим просмотра, имеются несколько специфических для зеркальных камер Canon элементов – это большой навигационный диск с кнопкой SET в центре, а также навигационный джойстик. Их функции можно гибко подстроить через меню пользовательских функций. Там же расположены решетки динамика и микрофона для записи голосовых заметок. Рычаг включения и слот для карт памяти расположены в левой части камеры.
> Размеры корпуса у Canon EOS 1D Mark IV велики. Это обусловлено встроенной батарейной рукояткой. Кроме того, на ней расположены дополнительные элементы управления, в числе которых кнопка спуска затвора, навигационное колесо и кнопки контроля автофокусировки – это сделано для удобства съемки в портретном положении камеры.
> На верхней части камеры имеется горячий башмак для крепления внешней вспышки. С установленной вспышкой Canon Speedlite 580 EX II контакты полностью защищены от попадания влаги. Слева расположены кнопки переключения режимов съемки, метода автофокусировки и замера экспозиции. Зажав одновременно две клавиши, можно перейти в режим брекетинга экспозиции. Справа мы видим кнопки спуска затвора, блокировки автофокуса и экспозиции, резиновое навигационное колесо. Чуть ниже – кнопки, отвечающие за изменение светочувствительности ISO, экспопоправки и включения подсветки информационных ЖК-дисплеев. На информационный дисплей выводится исчерпывающая информация по съемке: выдержка, диафрагма, ISO, число оставшихся снимков, способных уместиться на карты памяти, тип автофокусировки, экспозамера, заряд батареи, тип съемки, компенсация экспозиции.
> На нижнем торце камеры имеется гнездо для крепления на штатив, резиновая прокладка, которая защищает корпус от царапин при установке на штатив и не дает камере “съезжать”, если ее положить на наклонную поверхность.  Там же можно обнаружить дополнительное ушко для ремня – на тот случай, если вам нравится носить камеру не на шее, а на плече.
> На правом торце под резиновыми заглушками расположены контакты для проводного пульта ДУ, синхроконтакт для вспышки, разъемы для внешнего микрофона, A/V OUT, USB 2.0 и HDMI. Ниже можно заметить язычок, фиксирующий аккумулятор в отсеке.
> ...

----------


## Alex

> *Экспозамер*
> Как и в EOS 7D, в EOS 1D Mark IV имеется новая, 63-зонная система экспозамерв iFCL. Здесь мы имеем дело с режимом мультиточечного замера, замеряющего экспозицию по 8 точкам, чтобы определить ее оптимальное значение для предмета съемки. На репортерском флагмане Canon также имеются расширенный диапазон компенсации экспозиции и возможность автоматического брекетинга экспозиции от 2 до 7 кадров.
> На фотоаппарате установлен затвор, отрабатывающий выдержки от 1/8000 до 30 секунд + режим BULB. Гарантийное число срабатываний затвора – 300 000.
> Впервые на профессиональных моделях серии 1D имеется функция Автокоррекция Яркости, позволяющая получать качественные изображения прямо из камеры, что особенно полезно на соревнованиях, когда время на обработку снимка отсутствует, а отснятый материал тут же пересылается редактору.
> 
> *Улучшенный баланс белого*
> Кроме 5 предустановок баланса белого можно добавить еще пять из базы предустановок камеры, и, наконец, загрузить  пять собственных пресетов, что особенно удобно, если съемка регулярно ведется в разных местах с постоянными условиями освещения.  Разумеется, в камере имеется возможность выставить цветовую температуру от 2500 до 10000 Кельвинов и произвести точную коррекцию в координатах blue/amber, green/magenta.
> 
> *Съемка HD-видео*
> ...

----------


## Alex



----------


## Alex

Многие владельцы цифровых зеркальных фотокамер, имеющие в арсенале объективы для всех случаев жизни, в глубине души порой мечтают о качественном компакте, кото-рый можно постоянно таскать в кармане джинсов и использовать для повседневной съемки. Компания Panasonic наверняка прослышала об этом и представила свою новую компактную камеру, которая наверняка станет бестселлером благодаря своим отличным техническим характеристикам.

*Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX3* 




> Серия LX, старшая линейка компактных камер компа-нии Panasonic, давно привлекает к себе внимание серьезных фотографов. Действительно, все бытовые удобства цифры в виде легкости и компактности обычно кончаются, когда дело доходит до качества изображения, и современная цифровая зеркалка не меньше и не легче, чем ее пленочные предки. А зеркальному фотографу тоже хочется чего-нибудь карманного для прогулок налегке, только редкий компакт сможет ему понравиться в плане результатов съемки. 
> 
> Начнем с внешности. Lumix DMC-LX3 впечатляет своим видом сразу: стильный и ком-пактный металлический корпус выделяется из общей массы карманных камер элегант-ностью и тщательностью исполнения. Объектив крупнее обычного, многочисленные кнопочки и переключатели выполнены на редкость добротно. Аппарат невелик, но его дизайн, как и расположение органов управления, продуман и удобен. Почти всю заднюю панель камеры занимает большой 3-дюймовый ЖК экран, поэтому все кнопки сгрудились на небольшом пространстве справа от него, однако к управлению можно быстро привыкнуть. 
> 
> Кнопок и переключателей на LX3 заметно больше, чем на простом компакте, что соот-ветствует его профессиональной направленности. В том числе есть и кнопка фиксации фокуса/ экспозиции и уникальный ручной переключатель пропорций кадра, расположен-ный на тубусе объектива. Он мгновенно меняет соотношение сторон кадра с 4:3 на 3:2 и 16:9. При этом инженерам Panasonic каким-то образом удалось добиться того, что раз-решение при смене форматов меняется очень незначительно - самый «многопиксель-ный» формат 4:3 превосходит самый «малопиксельный» 16:9 примерно на 10%, при этом число точек по сторонам во всех трех случаях совершенно разное.  
> В целом управление камерой быстрое, достаточно удобное и позволяет оперативно контролировать множество параметров - как процесса съемки, так и конечного изобра-жения. Впрочем, LX3, как серьезная камера, может записывать кадры в формате RAW, поэтому о параметрах изображения, если приходится снимать быстро, можно особенно не беспокоиться - почти все поддается тонкой регулировке на стадии пост-обработки, а при съемке может существенно помочь развитая автоматика камеры, которой произво-дитель уделил немалое внимание. В этом отношении LX3 вобрал в себя все лучшее, что могут предложить современные технологии. Мало того, что многие автоматические функции можно активизировать по отдельности, камера имеет и Интеллектуальный автоматический режим (iA), который предусматривает одновременно автоподбор сю-жетных программ, автоматическое включение стабилизации изображения (которой оснащены все модели Lumix), причем в наиболее подходящем режиме работы, автома-тический подбор оптимальной чувствительности, функцию распознавания лиц в кадре, естественно, автоэкспозицию (с автоматической компенсацией контрового света), плюс к тому и автоматическое включение функции следящего автофокуса, которая продолжает действовать, даже когда кнопка спуска не поджата, многократно повышая шансы поймать удачный кадр. Как показала долгая тестовая съемка, автоматика прекрасно справляется не только с типичными съемочными ситуациями, но и с довольно сложными условиями - с солнцем в кадре, например.   
> 
> При развитой автоматике в камере есть и возможность ручной регулировки массы параметров, среди которых кое-какие можно счесть и явно избыточными - например, ручная двухосевая настройка баланса белого. Впрочем, много - не мало, а классность камеры и определяется, помимо прочего, еще и степенью контроля над изображением. Быстрому и интуитивному управлению способствует многофункциональный джойстик, маленький, но удобный - он позволяет быстро перемещаться по меню и оперативно изменять настройки. ЖК экран высокого разрешения комфортен в работе - что важно, поскольку он является единственным (если не считать опционального внешнего видоискателя) средством визирования. И, по сути, важнейшим органом управления, ведь все настройки отображаются именно на нем. Экран сохраняет полную функциональность на сколь угодно ярком свету, даже под слепящим полуденным солнцем Анталии, где проходила тестовая съемка.
> Отдельного рассказа заслуживает объектив новинки. Сверхширокоугольный светосиль-ный зум 24-60/2,0-2,8 (в 35-мм эквиваленте) - уникальное решение, ничего подобного нет не только в мире компактов, но и у зеркалок. У человека, что называется, не в теме может возникнуть вопрос: какие шансы у скромного 2,5-кратного зума на рынке, где уже не новость 18-кратные суперзумы. 
> ...

----------


## Alex

> *Вердикт* 
> *Набор функций ****** 
> Уникален для компакта. При отличной автоматике есть все ручные регулировки, плюс RAW  
> *Удобство в работе ****** 
> Продуманное управление, логичное меню, быстрая реакция (кроме АФ на слабом свету)  Качество снимков ***** 
> Благодаря объективу и работе процессора - очень хорошее, если снимать в RAW - отличное 
> *Цена/качество ***** 
> Человеку свойственно мечтать обо всем хорошем - и чтоб задешево… 
> *Оценка ****** 
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Режимы вашей камеры.*
*- AUTO (или зелёный),* полностью автоматический режим, камера сама решает какие выставить параметры, но поскольку ни одна программа не в состоянии точно угадать творческую задумку фотографа, в сложных случаях будет получаться не то что вы хотели 
*- Сюжетные режимы* - позволяют не задумываясь о деталях выставить параметры соответствующие сюжету, конечно если предустановка на требуемый сюжет имеется в списке сюжетов ( в некоторых камерах количество сюжетов исчисляется несколькими десятками ), удобно, если вы новичок, а автоматический режим не даёт требуемых результатов 
*- Режим P* - камера сама подбирает экспозицию (баланс выдержки и диафрагмы), остальное можно выставить самому, позволяет (не во всех моделях) сдвигать баланс выдержки и диафрагмы при той же экспозиции (количестве света попавшего на матрицу в момент съёмки кадра) 
*- Режим S* - приоритет выдержки. То есть вы выдержку устанавливаете вручную, а диафрагму камера подбирает сама. Нужен для съемки быстро движущихся объектов (выдержку покороче), или наоборот, когда нужно принудительно подлиннее выдержку сделать (может понадобиться штатив) 
*- Режим A* - приоритет диафрагмы: устанавливаете диафрагму, а выдержку камера сама подбирает. Нужен для управления глубиной резкоизображаемого пространства - ГРИП ( для получения малой ГРИП диафрагму нужно открыть побольше, а для большей ГРИП наоборот) или для съемки в темном помещении (при большей диафрагме выдержка установится меньше). 
*- Режим M* - полностью ручной режим (для экспозиции),
особенно удобен если надо снять много снимков одинаково освещённой сцены (например, стенд для съемки предметов, стадион, сцена театра и т.д., а так же при съемке панорам)
или при съёмке со вспышкой при плохом освещении (выдержку можно установить от 1/30 до 1/160 в зависимости от фонового освещения, без применения штатива и с неподвижными объектами меньше 1/30 выдержку лучше не ставить, иначе шевелёнки, особенно фона, не избежать) 

- Если в вашем ф/а нет творческих режимов (S, A, M), можно это частично восполнить используя Режим P (если в нём есть возможность менять баланс выдержки и диафрагмы) или снимая в сюжетных режимах (с.р.), например, с.р. 'Спорт' близок к режиму S с акцентом на минимально возможную выдержку, а с.р. 'Портрет' похож на режим A с акцентом на максимально возможную диафрагму и т.д. 

- Если ф/а не может угадать нужный вам на снимке уровень яркости, используйте функцию экспопоправки (она позволяет изменять в небольших пределах, в зависимости от режима,диафрагму или выдержку).

----------


## Alex

*Управление ГРИП (глубиной резко изображаемого пространства).* 
- Уменьшить ГРИП можно с помощью открытия диафрагмы (уменьшения числа F), в результате пространство ближе и дальше объекта будет размыто, что позволяет эффектно показать на плоском снимке что пространство имеет глубину и сделать акцент на фотографируемом объекте, правда этот эффект можно частично имитировать в Photoshop_e, чаще всего уменьшение ГРИП используют при портретной съёмке.

- Получить малую ГРИП можно только при достаточном размере матрицы ф/а (чем больше матрица тем меньше ГРИП), на максимальном зуме или при съемке объекта на маленьком расстоянии.

- Увеличить ГРИП можно с помощью закрытия диафрагмы (увеличения числа F), особенно это актуально в макрорежиме (при съёмке маленьких объектов).

- Если хочется получить максимальную ГРИП (резкий и передний, и дальний план, например снять человека на фоне пейзажа) надо выставить фокус (особенно это удобно если есть ручная фокусировка с указанием дистанции в цифрах) на требуемое гиперфокальное расстояние (см.ниже).

- Гиперфокальное расстояние (H, в метрах) вычисляется с изпользованием Кроп-фактора (Kf, кратность размера диагонали матрицы отностительно диагонали 35мм кадра (~ 43.2мм), 1/2.7"(размер матрицы)-6.54(Kf), 1/2.5"-6.4, 1/1.8"-4.85, 2/3"-3.92, 4/3"-1.92, 5/3"-1.58 ), текущего диафрагменного числа (F) и эквивалентного фокусного расстояния (ЭФР,в мм) (значения ЭФР на краях зума вы можете найти в тех. документации к ф/а), по формуле H=(0.19*ЭФР)2/Kf*F, глубина резкости будет простираться от H/2 до бесконечности (конечно чтоб не заморачиваться вычислениями на ходу, надо заранее составить табличку)

----------


## Alex

*Три DSLR-камеры Sony Alpha представлены официально*Состоялся официальный релиз трио зеркальных фотоаппаратов Sony α230, α330 и α380. По своей сути аппараты являются несколько модернизированными версиями уже выпущенных на рынок вариантов α200, α300 и α350, причем разработчики сосредоточили свое внимание на повышении комфорта при работе с устройствами. 




> И первое, что должно бросаться в глаза потенциального покупателя – сниженные размеры и вес аппаратов. Так, модель α230 и вовсе называется разработчиками самой ком-пактной цифровой зеркальной камерой из всех, представленных сегодня на мировом рынке. Чуть более тяжелыми получились модели α330 и α380, однако и они оказались компактнее своих предшественников. 
> В целом, разработчики в случае трио «альфа-новинок» сделали акцент на удобстве при фотосъемке, причем не только для уже имеющего некоторый опыт работы с «зеркалками» пользователя, но и для полного «DSLR-новичка». С этой целью и создавался обновленный графический интерфейс с функцией помощника (Help Guide) – гид кратко пояснит новичку, для каких случаев лучше использовать конкретный режим работы аппарата, а GUI в более наглядном виде выводит необходимую информацию о настройках аппарата: время выдержки, диафрагму, значении ISO и пр. 
> 
> 
> Новички фотодела будут рады увидеть у камер α330 и α380 привычный уже режим Quick Autofocus (AF) Live View, компанию которому составляет отнюдь небесполезный поворачивающийся 2,7-дюймовый дисплей Clear Photo LCD. По сравнению с предшественниками новинки могут похвастать большим диапазоном углов наклона ЖК-дисплея.

----------


## Alex

*Leica S2 – зеркалка за 23000 долларов*
Цифровые фотоаппараты бывают совершенно разными – обычными, гламурными мыльницами, полупрофессиональными, профессиональными, а также эксклюзивно-дорогими. К последнему классу относится фотоаппарат Leica S2, базовый комплект которого, состоящий из самой зеркалки и одного объектива, обойдется покупателю в 23 тысячи долларов США. Вдумайтесь в это число, за такие деньги можно приобрести очень приличную машину, но Leica S2 обязательно найдет своего покупателя. В данной модели производитель использовал CCD-матрицу от Kodak, чье разрешение составляет 37,5 мегапикселя, а светочувствительность ISO варьируется от 80 до 1250 единиц. Изображение в этой недешевой DSLR-камере обрабатывает мощный процессор MAESTRO, позволяющий делать до 8 кадров RAW DNG на скорости 1,5 кадра в секунду. 
Слабое место Leica S2 – используемый дисплей для отображения полученных снимков. Диагональ у него вполне приемлемая, 3 дюйма, но вот разрешение, надо сказать, низковато - 460000 точек. Фотоаппарат, который внешне кажется очень громоздким, на самом деле весит очень мало, всего 1,4 кг, за счет корпуса из магниевого сплава. Размеры Leica S2 составляют 160 x 120 x 81 мм. Через некоторое время после релиза Leica S2 в продажу поступит фотоаппарат Leica S2P, отличающийся от первого лишь сапфировым стеклом на дисплее и более продвинутой технической поддержкой. Такие бонусы прибавляют к стоимости камеры еще 5000 долларов. Релиз Leica S2 состоится в сентябре текущего года.

----------


## Alex

*Nikon D3X - 24,5 млн пикселей для профессионалов*
  Всем любителям цифровой фотографии предлагаю взглянуть на новейшую модель цифровой зеркальной камеры, выпущенной одним из лидеров на рынке фототехники, компанией Nikon - о модели D3X, 




> •	сенсор изображения формата FX и разрешением 24,5 млн пикселей;
> •	система обработки изображения EXPEED, способная работать с файлами объемом свыше 138 Мб;
> •	широкий диапазон чувствительности – от ISO 100 до ISO 12800;
> •	режим высокоскоростной съемки – до пяти кадров в секунду;
> •	наличие системы распознавания параметров сцены и автоматической подстройки настроек камеры;
> •	51-точечная система автофокусировки;
> •	поддержка сразу двух режимов визирования с использованием дисплея (LiveView): режим ручной съемки и статичной съемки (с использованием треноги и пр.); во втором случае акцент делается на возможности точной настройки фокусного расстояния;
> •	электронный виртуальный горизонт (прощайте завалы горизонта);
> •	возможность установки GPS-адаптера.








> •	CMOS-сенсор изображения размером 35,9 х 24 мм и разрешением 24,5 млн пикселей;
> •	система обработки изображения Nikon Expeed;
> •	байонет Nikon F – поддержка объективов форматов: Type G и D AF NIKKOR (поддержка всех функций), AF NIKKOR (отсутствие поддержки функции 3D Color Matrix Metering II), AI-P NIKKOR (отсутствие поддержки функции 3D Color Matrix Metering II), Non-CPU AI NIKKOR;
> •	51-точечная система автофокусировки;
> •	чувствительность – от ISO 100 до 12800;
> •	скорость срабатывания затвора – от 30 сек до 1/8000 сек;
> •	3,0-дюймовый ЖК-дисплей разрешением 922 тыс. пикселей;
> •	поддержка портов USB 2.0 Mini-B, HDMI;
> •	поддержка карт памяти формата Compact Flash Type I или II;
> •	габаритные размеры 160 x 157 x 88 мм, вес 1220 граммов.




Разумеется, столь многофункциональная камера предназначается, в первую очередь, для профессионалов в своем деле, а потому стоимость Nikon D3X заоблачна для массового покупателя - $8000.

----------


## Alex

*Компакт камера со сменной оптикой.*
*Компания Panasonic в сентябре прошлого года представила широкой публике интересную новинку – камеру Panasonic Lumix DMC-GF1.* 
Казалось бы, чем может удивить компания, специализирующаяся не только на фотоаппаратах? Оказывается, еще есть, что предложить народу. 
Настолько маленькое, что вполне поместится в карман даже обтягивающих женскую попку джинсов. 
 



> Нет, это не очередная мыльница и даже не «еще одна» зеркалка. Это – компактный цифровой фотоаппарат со сменной оптикой LEICA! И если сами Лейки стоят, как запуск шаттла + очень мало распространена в наших краях, то новинка куда более гуманна к бумажнику и, на мой взгляд, имеет все шансы занять нишу, совместив приятное с полезным. Для нас же, пользователей, это еще одна возможность выбора, а выбор – это хорошо.
> Согласитесь, каждый день бывают моменты, которые хочется сохранить на память. Не эгоистично в мыслях, а так, чтобы можно было поделиться с другими. Таскать ради этого дорогую зеркалку, которая даже на автомате готова дать отличный снимок? Как вариант, но как-то недальновидно и неуниверсально – думаю, рассказывать не стоит. Или же каждый раз доставать из кармана мыльницу и судорожно ждать, пока заведется автофокус?  
> Принцип новой камеры от Lumix – складывать плюсы первых, умножая на достоинства вторых) этакая беззеркальная зеркалка. Компактный корпус позволяет брать камеру всегда с собой, а сменная оптика – выбирать необходимое в нужный момент. А учитывая наличие переходников, в принципе, приделать можно достаточно много всяких объективов.
> Более подробные детали можно посмотреть в спецификации ниже, вкратце – 12 мегапикселей, сменные объективы, стандарт Микро 4/3 (Wiki), съемка видео высокой четкости в формате AVCHD ну и, как я уже сказал, компактный корпус. Для камеры уже имеется немало различных объективов и прочих аксессуаров Клик.
> 
> Заинтересованные люди могут ознакомится подробнее:
> Клик — Профессиональный дотошно-подробный обзор от Dpreview (на Английском)
> Клик— Фотоумельцы из Hi-Tech@Mail.ru

----------


## Alex

*Carl Zeiss Distagon T* 2/28 ZE: светлый широкоугольный объектив для Canon*Немецкая компания Carl Zeiss представила широкоугольный объектив Distagon T* 2/28 ZE с байонетом EF, который совместим со всеми аналоговыми и цифровыми моделями семейства Canon EOS. Обладая относительным отверстием 1:2, новинка является одной из самых светлых среди объективов с фокусным расстоянием 28 мм. 
Distagon T* 2/28 ZE подойдет для фотографирования пейзажей, а также будет удобен при съемке в небольших помещениях, где объективы с более длинными фокусными расстояниями не позволят особо развернуться. Этот фикс стал дополнением в ряду недавно представленных сверхширокоугольных линз для камер Canon Distagon T* 3,5/18 ZE и Distagon T* 2,8/21 ZE и является первым средним широкоугольным EF-объективом от Carl Zeiss. Отметим, с Distagon T* 2/28 ZE вы не сможете воспользоваться всеми прелестями автофокуса – наводиться на резкость придется вручную.
Новинка поступиkf в продажу прошлой осенью по цене 965 евро (для рынка Европы, без учета налогов). В комплекте поставляется бленда. 
*Спецификации:* 
*Фокусное расстояние:* 28 мм;
*Диафрагма:* f/2 – f/22;
*Количество элементов/групп:* 10/8;
*Минимальное расстояние фокусировки:* 0,24 м;
*Габариты:* 72,4 мм (диаметр) х 96 мм (длина);
*Масса:* 580 граммов.

----------


## Alex

*Три новых камеры от Pentax – Optio I-10, E90 и H90*
 В модельном ряду цифровых фотоаппаратов компании Pentax появилось три новых камеры, по одной для высокого, среднего и низкого ценового диапазона - Optio I-10, Н90 и Е90 соответственно. 
Первый цифровик, Optio I-10, это довольно мощная модель, дизайн которой выполнен в стиле «ретро». Внешне эта новинка очень сильно напоминает давным-давно забытые пленочные фотоаппараты Pentax. 
Optio I-10 способна делать 12-мегапиксельные фотографии и записывать видео в разрешении 1280х720 пикселей, HD. Фотоаппарат оборудован системой оптической стабилизации изображения, 5-кратным зум-объективом с ЭФР 28-42 мм, распознает в кадре лица, улыбки и даже домашних животных. Еще одна особенность Optio I-10 – возможность дистанционного спуска с использованием пульта ДУ. Два других фотоаппарата Pentax, H90 и Е90, гораздо менее функциональные. 
Модель Н90 очень похожа на Optio I-10 своими характеристиками. Здесь есть все тот же 12-мегапиксельный сенсор, 5-кратный зум, а вот оптический стабилизатор уже отсутствует. Что касается «мыльницы» Е90, то разрешение ее матрицы составило 10 мегапикселей. Стабилизатора в этом аппарате тоже нет, равно как и 5-кратного зума. Вместо него используется 3-кратный.

----------


## Alex

*"Мощная" зеркалка начального уровня Canon EOS 550D*
 



> •	18-Мп КМОП-сенсор формата APS-C (22,3 х 14,9 мм); 
> •	Максимальное разрешение снимка: JPEG - 5184 x 3456 пикселей (6,4 Мб), RAW - 5184 x 3456 пикселей (24,5 Мб); 
> •	Коррекция баланса белого: +/- 9 ступеней; 
> •	Видоискатель: с пентазеркалом, охват кадра приблизительно 95%; 
> •	Количество точек автофокусировки: 9; 
> •	Режимы фокусировки: Авто, Однокадровый, AI Servo AF, AI Focus AF, Ручной; 
> •	63-зональный TTL-замер; 
> •	Контроль экспозиции: Программный, С приоритетом диафрагмы, С приоритетом выдержки, A-DEP, Полностью автоматический; 
> •	Компенсация экспозиции: +/-5 EV; 
> ...








> Компания Canon анонсировала выпуск новой флагманской модели в линейке цифровых зеркальных камер начального уровня – EOS 550D (Rebel T2i для рынка США). Как отмечает производитель в своём пресс-релизе, на сегодняшний день данная DSLR-камера является наиболее совершенной из моделей Canon в потр***тельском сегменте. 
> Попробуем сравнить новинку с прямой предшественницей – EOS 500D. Количество мегапикселей увеличено с 15 до 18, благодаря чему максимальное разрешение снимка увеличено с 4752 х 3168 до 5184 х 3456 пикселей. Для оценки экспозиции используется 63-зональный TTL-замер (в EOS 500D – 35-зональный TTL-замер). Важно отметить возможность компенсации экспозиции до пяти ступеней EV. 
> 
> 
> Максимальное значение чувствительности увеличено с ISO 3200 до ISO 6400. Немного повышена скорость серийной съемки с 3,4 до 3,7 кадров в секунду. Ещё одно усовершенствование состоит в увеличении разрешения дисплея с 920 тыс. до 1,04 млн пикселей. 
> 
> В камере использован новый элемент питания большой ёмкости LP-E8. Он позволяет увеличить количество отснятых кадров от одного заряда примерно на 50-70 штук, а также немного увеличить время автономной работы при съемке в режиме Live View. Автономное время видеосъемки составляет около полутора часов. 
> 
> Новинка оказалась крупнее и тяжелее предшественницы. Толщина увеличена с 61,9 до 75,3 мм, а масса – с 480 до 530 граммов. В США новая камера под именем EOS Rebel T2i появится в начале марта по ориентировочной цене $800 за “тушку” и $900 за комплект с китовым объективом Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS.

----------


## BiZ111

А можно узнать, что значит "зеркалка". И вот, я как дилетант скажу, что тут я вижу три вида фотоаппаратов - обычные мыльница, напоминающие прямоугольный кусок пластика. Потом фотоаппарат, что выше этого сообщения - внешне такой, какие были раньше с фотоплёнкой, и ещё с длиннющими объективами. 

Объясните, пожалуйста, мне как профану, какой аппарат для чего предназначен. 
А ещё скажите, что сейчас лучше - плёнка или цифра?

----------


## Alex

> А можно узнать, что значит "зеркалка". И вот, я как дилетант скажу, что тут я вижу три вида фотоаппаратов - обычные мыльница, напоминающие прямоугольный кусок пластика. Потом фотоаппарат, что выше этого сообщения - внешне такой, какие были раньше с фотоплёнкой, и ещё с длиннющими объективами. 
> Объясните, пожалуйста, мне как профану, какой аппарат для чего предназначен.


Если коротко, то наводка на снимаемый объект и его обработка производится через линзу (чаще всего отполированный кусок пластмассы) или через систему зеркал




> А ещё скажите, что сейчас лучше - плёнка или цифра?


Все зависит от того, для чего необходим полученный результат. Пленку применяют в дешевых мыльницах и фотохудожники для получения особых эффектов, но на аппаратуре высокого класса. Хотя сейчас это не целесообразно, ввиду того что цифровые камеры среднего класса и соответствующее программное обеспечение погволяют делать чудеса

----------


## vova230

Очень хочется одновременно с видом и характеристиками фотоаппаратов увидеть еще и примерную цену в Беларуси. Понятно, что она отличается в разных фирмах и очень существенно, но порядок цены узнать не помешает.

----------


## Akasey

> Пленку применяют в дешевых мыльницах...


 Саша не соглашусь, даже сейчас есть фотографы, которые создают свои шедевры на старинных плёночных камерах.




> Очень хочется одновременно с видом и характеристиками фотоаппаратов увидеть еще и примерную цену в Беларуси. Понятно, что она отличается в разных фирмах и очень существенно, но порядок цены узнать не помешает.


 можно глянуть хотя бы на Онлайнере

----------


## vova230

Узнать можно, но все сразу в одном месте это здорово.

----------


## Alex

> Саша не соглашусь, даже сейчас есть фотографы, которые создают свои шедевры на старинных плёночных камерах.


Так дальше об этом же



> и фотохудожники для получения особых эффектов, но на аппаратуре высокого класса.


Соглашусь, что и на старинной аппаратуре. Но там и пленка уже другая

----------


## Akasey

я хотел одного фотографа к нам на форум затянуть, чтоб порасказывал о фотографии, аппаратах и фотошопе. Упирается, говорит нету времени...

*Al_59* знаеш те аппараты, из которых птичка вылетает, а фотограф под вуалью чёрной стоит, так я о тех

----------


## BiZ111

Какую посоветуете модель (внешне похожую на Nikon D3X или другой добротный вид) для так сказать проф. фотографа в отстакве, который не хочет тыщу функций, а хочет фотографировать для души, не соблюдая всех этих надоевших правил съёмки, лёгкий в обращении, с просто хорошим качеством получаемых фото?

----------


## Alex

> *Al_59* знаеш те аппараты, из которых птичка вылетает, а фотограф под вуалью чёрной стоит, так я о тех


Ну в этих аппаратах применяются фотопластины




> Какую посоветуете модель (внешне похожую на Nikon D3X или другой добротный вид) для так сказать проф. фотографа в отстакве, который не хочет тыщу функций, а хочет фотографировать для души, не соблюдая всех этих надоевших правил съёмки, лёгкий в обращении, с просто хорошим качеством получаемых фото?


Если надо высокое качество и не ломать голову, а также имеются деньги  то
http://zhodino.besthost.by/showpost....6&postcount=10
http://zhodino.besthost.by/showpost....7&postcount=11

У меня был, пока не был утерян, Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX - просто классный аппарат. Ну а Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX3 классом конечно повыше, но прежние достоинства остались. Вдабавок аппарат имеет и кучу возможностей для творчества. Одно но - цена аппарата высока. Но как говорится - за все хорошее надо платить.

----------


## Mono

Пока ничего более качественного и быстрого, чем зеркальные камеры, не придумано.

----------


## Irina

*Цифровые фототенденции–2010*

По итогам CES и PMA

Иван ДЕРЕКЛЕЕВ

В январе и феврале состоялись две крупных международные IT-выставки CES (бытовая электроника) и PMA (фототехника), на которых было представлено множество высокотехнологичных, инновационных, да и просто первоклассных продуктов. Были среди них и фотокамеры самых разных классов и направлений общим числом около сотни. О том, какие тенденции выявили эти две выставки в цифровой фотоиндустрии, читайте дальше.

Война продолжается

Лет пять тому назад фотопроизводители объявили (надо полагать, друг другу) «войну мегапикселей»: мол, у кого в фотоаппарате мегапикселей больше, тот и лучше. Рядовой потр***тель, не сильно разбирающийся в премудростях фотодела, сразу клюнул на маркетинговую удочку, и часто, приходя в фотомагазин, можно было услышать только единственный вопрос: «Сколько в нем мегапикселей?»

Людей не заботил ни физический размер матрицы (а он может влиять на качество фотосъемки гораздо значительнее, чем разрешение), ни другие первостепенные параметры - все замыкалось на дутых, в сущности, «мегапикселях». На прошлогодней PMA многие производители начали склоняться к тому, что война, по сути, была затеяна зря и не мегапиксели решают дело.

Olympus в связи с этим официально заявила, что выходит из войны, сконцентрировавшись на других функциях фотоаппарата, непосредственно влияющих на качество фото. Однако уже на нынешних PMA и CES количество компактов с 14-мегапиксельной матрицей вплотную подобралось к половине (33 модели из 80), хотя еще год назад не превышало 10% от общей массы новинок. Так что, как видим, война пусть и не в явной форме, но все равно продолжается. В среднем матрица компактного фотоаппарата за год прирастает одним-двумя миллионами пикселей, значит, в следующем году нас будут удивлять уже 16-мегапиксельные камеры.

Пиксели, но другие

В количестве пикселей измеряется не только разрешение сенсора цифрового фотоаппарата, но и матрица встроенного дисплея. Разумеется, чем больше их, тем качественнее экран. В этом году немалое количество компактных фотоаппаратов получило трехюймовые дисплеи с повышенным разрешением (более 300 тыс. пикселей), а Samsung и вовсе анонсировала два компакта - EX1 и WB2000 - с трехдюймовыми AMOLED-экранами (читай: высочайшего качества)! Так что тенденция очевидна: неудобные 1,8-, 2- и даже 2,5-дюймовые дисплеи уходят в прошлое, в то время как в новые модели производители предпочитают устанавливать матрицы высокого разрешения и большой диагонали.

Кроме того, не стоит сбрасывать со счетов сенсорные экраны: пока количество фотокамер с ними слишком мало - не более 5% от общей массы новинок, однако производители осознают желание пользователя управлять камерой пальцем и стараются предложить хотя бы несколько таких продуктов в рамках существующих модельных рядов. Однако очевидно, что уже в следующем году количество цифрокомпактов со встроенными сенсорными дисплеями лавинообразно возрастет.

Есть что записывать и где хранить

Тенденция прошлого года - оснащение фотокамер возможностью видеозаписи в высоком разрешении - получила в текущем году мощное продолжение: если еще в 2009-м у каждого из пяти основных производителей (Canon, Sony, Olympus, Nikon и Samsung) было по одной-две модели с поддержкой HD-видеозаписи, то в текущем году 80-90% моделей ЦФК позволяют записывать видео в разрешении 1280х720 точек, а флагманские камеры почти у всех грандов получили возможность записи Full-HD видео (1920х1080) и HDMI-порт.

Кстати, тенденция записи высококачественных видеороликов подталкивает производителей переходить на новые форматы карт памяти повышенного объема. Например, Canon почти все свои новинки 2010 года оснастила поддержкой накопителей SDXC, теоретическая плотность которых составляет 2 ТБ! Тем же путем пошла и Olympus: если в прошлом году компания еще выпускала камеры, работающие со своим фирменным чрезвычайно неудобным и дорогим форматом xD (правда, опосредованно эти модели все же могли работать с microSD-накопителями), то уже в нынешнем году Olympus полностью отказалась от xD в пользу карт SD/SDHC.

Интересно, что тренд увеличения емкости носителей также отразился и на зеркальных фотокамерах, ведь они тоже в последние два года стали обзаводиться возможностью записи HD. Поэтому на нынешней PMA были представлены новые спецификации карт памяти Compact Flash, увеличившие объем носителей (внимание!) до 144 петабайт.

Бронировка

Завершившиеся CES и PMA ярко продемонстрировали, насколько популярным среди пользователей является класс защищенных компакт-камер, способных снимать под водой, выдерживать падения с метровой высоты и работать при минусовых температурах.

Родоначальниками жанра защищенных (по-английски - ruggedised) цифрокомпактов являются Olympus и Pentax. В прошлом году свои экстремальные модели представили Canon и Fujifilm, а в этом на сладкое польстились Panasonic и Sony. Причем японский компакт CyberShot DSC-TX5 мало того, что может погружаться на трехметровую глубину, так еще и оснащен 3-дюймовым сенсорным экраном!

Зум-зум

Вопреки ожиданиям, количество ультра- и гиперзумов (фотоаппаратов с расширенными возможностями оптического увеличения при съемке) на PMA и CES выросло незначительно, однако средний класс по своим возможностям оптического увеличения существенно укрепился.

Только откровенно бюджетные модели теперь получают четырехкратный оптический зум, а средний класс медленно но верно приближается к 10х-барьеру. Всего камер с оптическим зумом 10х и выше было представлено 18, еще у семи - увеличение 7х-8х.

При этом ультразумов было представлено всего четыре: Pentax X90 - 26х, Nikon Coolpix P100 - 26х, Fujifilm FinePix HS10 - 30х, Olympus SP-800 UZ - 30х. Можно с уверенностью прогнозировать, что на ближайшие 3-4 года ультразумы так и останутся нишевым продуктом, формируя свой класс. Однако за это время обычные компакты приблизятся по диапазону оптического увеличения к ним настолько, что уже будет и не разобрать, где «гиперзум», а где обычный компакт.

Цифрокомпакт будущего?

Итак, вот они, тенденции ближайшего фотобудущего. Опираясь на них, можно предположить, что типичный «цифрокомпакт», т.е. компактный цифровой фотоаппарат 2011 года будет иметь 16-мегапиксельную матрицу, возможность записи HD-видео, HDMI-порт, 3-дюймовый дисплей высокого разрешения, десятикратный оптический зум и поддержку карт памяти SDXC высокой емкости. Не так уж и плохо, правда?

----------


## Mono

Хорошего тоже не много. Хотел бы пожелать производителям и потр***телям не гнаться за мегапиксельностью, а лучше направить силы на развитие матриц на предмет расширения динамического диапазона, улучшения цветопередачи и уменьшения шумов. Ну и всем нам пожелать более творчески подходить в съемкам.

----------


## Akasey

*Mono*, а не мог бы ты объяснить нам про матрицы, динамический диапазон и шумы???

----------


## vova230

> Хорошего тоже не много. Хотел бы пожелать производителям и потр***телям не гнаться за мегапиксельностью, а лучше направить силы на развитие матриц на предмет расширения динамического диапазона, улучшения цветопередачи и уменьшения шумов. Ну и всем нам пожелать более творчески подходить в съемкам.


Вот, абсолютно верно. Что с того, что мегапикселей много? Размер фото просто побольше и места в памяти занимает больше.Правда можно распечатать большой формат, но это вам надо? Кто печатает фотки метровым размером? Гораздо важнее отсутствие шумов, это позволяет получить более качественное фото, а остальные опции чисто индивидуально, кому-то автомата за глаза хватает, а кому побольше ручной работы подавай, каждому свое.

----------


## Mono

Это да. И метровые фото можно получать и с 7-ю мегапиксельной матрицы.
Про матрицы, ДД, и шумы лучше узнавать на специализированных сайтах. Но, если есть конкретные вопросы, попытаюсь ответить.

Интересно, а почему так получилось в моем предыдущем сообщении "потр***телям"???

----------


## Сергей Ёрохов

> *10 распространенных ошибок при фотосъемке.* 
> Все делают ошибки. Даже профессионалы (правда, у них они обычно вызываются нехваткой концентрации и совершаются ими редко). А ведь многих ошибок можно легко избежать, всего лишь помня о них и причинах их вызывающих.
> 
> *1. Размытые фотографии...*
> ..., обычно, результат дрожания камеры. Самый простой способ исправить эту проблему состоит в том, чтобы купить и использовать хорошую крепкую треногу. Если Вы по каким-либо причинам не можете фотографировать со штатива, не забудьте установить минимальное значение ISO.


Для укорачивания выдержки нужно увеличивать ISO.

----------


## Сергей Ёрохов

> А можно узнать, что значит "зеркалка". И вот, я как дилетант скажу, что тут я вижу три вида фотоаппаратов - обычные мыльница, напоминающие прямоугольный кусок пластика. Потом фотоаппарат, что выше этого сообщения - внешне такой, какие были раньше с фотоплёнкой, и ещё с длиннющими объективами.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

По ссылке Сергея написано следующее:

*Цифровой однообъективный зеркальный фотоаппарат*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Цифровой зеркальный фотоаппарат Canon EOS 20D с объективом Canon EF 17-40 мм.
*Оптический видоискатель без параллакса*
Принципиальным преимуществом DSLR перед остальными типами цифровых камер является зеркальный оптический видоискатель, унаследованный от плёночных однообъективных зеркальных камер. Такой тип видоискателя не подвержен параллаксу, поскольку свет в него попадает непосредственно через объектив, в то время как видоискатели у незеркальных цифровых камер получают свет через вспомогательное окошко, расположенное в стороне от оптической оси основного объектива.

Компактные цифровые камеры также позволяют оценить картинку перед съёмкой, отображая её на ЖК-экране вместо видоискателя. Однако такой способ имеет свои недостатки: задержку (лаг), относительно невысокое разрешение, посредственную цветопередачу и яркость, что может затруднить работу в некоторых условиях, например на ярком солнце или при съёмке динамичных сюжетов. Видоискатель DSLR отображает 
картинку в реальном времени, с высокой яркостью и разрешением.

До недавнего времени в DSLR ЖК-экран использовался только для просмотра отснятых кадров и доступа к меню камеры, в то время как кадрирование было возможно только через оптический видоискатель. В некоторых случаях это вносило существенные неудобства в процесс съёмки, например, если нужно было располагать фотоаппарат на уровне земли или снимать в толпе поверх голов. В то время как многими компактными цифровыми фотокамерами в таких ситуациях можно было легко снимать, используя поворотный ЖК-экран, владельцам DSLR приходилось снимать наугад или использовать дорогие и неудобные насадки на видоискатель. Однако в январе 2006 компания Olympus представила камеру E-330 — в ней впервые на рынке DSLR была реализована возможность кадрирования по ЖК-экрану. В настоящий момент зеркальные цифровые камеры с возможностью визирования по ЖК-экрану имеют в своей продуктовой линейке практически все крупные производители. В технических характеристик камеры эта возможность обычно обозначается как «Live View». 

Существует несколько принципиально отличающихся способов реализации возможности визирования по ЖК-экрану для DSLR — одни производители используют для этого полупрозрачное зеркало и дополнительную матрицу, отвечающую только за визирование, другие используют основную матрицу камеры (в этом случае визирование по ЖК-экрану происходит при поднятом зеркале).

*Быстрый фазовый автофокус*
В цифровых зеркальных фотоаппаратах используется фазовый автофокус. Это очень быстрый и точный метод, однако для его работы необходимо, чтобы в оптическом тракте камеры были установлены специальные датчики. Это не составляет трудности сделать в однообъективных зеркальных фотоаппаратах, так как там имеется зеркало, отклоняющее световые лучи в видоискатель и одновременно на датчики автофокуса. После нажатия на спуск зеркало быстро убирается, позволяя световым лучам беспрепятственно попадать на матрицу. В компактных цифровых камерах матрица используется не только во время собственно съёмки кадра, но и в остальное время для работы электронного видоискателя или ЖК-дисплея, поэтому ввести в оптический тракт датчики автофокуса, заслоняющие матрицу, нельзя. По этой причине незеркальные цифровые камеры, как правило, используют более медленный контрастный тип автофокуса, не требующий отдельных датчиков.

*Сменная оптика*
Возможность использовать сменную оптику, выбирая объектив, наиболее пригодный для конкретной потребности, а также возможность использования специализированных объективов, постепенное удешевление DSLR — одни из основных факторов, способствующих популярности цифровых однообъективных зеркальных камер. Бюджетные Zoom-объективы для DSLR имеют меньшую светосилу, чем объективы в компактных цифровых камерах(от 1:3,5 против 1:2,8). «Фикс-объективы» напротив — большую (типично 1:1,4-1:2,8).

Большинство объективов, разработанных для плёночных однообъективных зеркальных камер, могут быть использованы и на цифровых, но обратное не всегда верно. Новые объективы для DSLR могут использовать такой же тип байонета, как и плёночные камеры, но при этом включать в себя усовершенствованные электронные схемы (управление диафрагмой, оптический стабилизатор и т. д.), которые могут не заработать при установке на старые камеры. Некоторые объективы, разработанные для DSLR, имеют уменьшенный размер изображения (так как на многих цифровых однообъективных зеркальных камерах размер матрицы меньше размера стандартного 35-мм кадра) и поэтому при установке на плёночную или полнокадровую цифровую камеру такие объективы будут давать затемнение (виньетирование) по углам кадра. 

Кроме того у некоторых производителей новые объективы физически несовместимы со старыми плёночными камерами (например, объективы Canon EF-S). Тенденция к переходу на «цифру» видна и у производителей цифровых фотокамер. Так, например, в 2006 фирмой «Nikon» была представлена любительская модель Nikon D40, которая вообще не предполагает в себе полноценного использования старых объективов, которые были разработаны «для фотоплёнки».

*Характеристики матрицы*
Матрицы, применяемые в цифровых однообъективных зеркальных камерах, как правило, значительно превосходят по физическим размерам матрицы компактных цифровых камер. Больший размер матрицы позволяет добиться лучшего качества изображения: меньших шумов, большей чувствительности и динамического диапазона. Кроме того, более крупная матрица, при прочих равных, обеспечивает меньшую ГРИП, что обеспечивает фотографа дополнительным художественным инструментом. Матрица типичной цифровой однообъективной зеркальной камеры так называемого «любительского» уровня имеет размеры 22×15 мм (формат кадра — APS-C). Матрица фотокамеры профессионального уровня может доходить и до классического «пленочного» 35 мм формата (узкий формат) с размером кадра 24×36 мм (Canon 5D, Canon 1DS Mark, Nikon D3, Sony A900), что позволяет добиваться снимков, по естественности и качеству весьма близких к снимкам на фотоплёнке. Матрицы незеркальных цифровых камер топ-класса как правило имеют размер 8,8×6,6 мм (формат 2/3), что дает площадь в 5,6 раз меньше. В более простых незеркальных камерах используются матрицы ещё меньшего размера. Впрочем, необходимо отметить, что существуют как минимум две серийно производящиеся незеркальные цифровые камеры с форматом кадра, близким к APS-C.

*Контроль ГРИП*
Больший физический размер матриц применяемых в DSLR, а также применение светосильных объективов, позволяют добиться малой глубины резко изображаемого пространства (ГРИП) и сделать удобным контроль над ним. Малая ГРИП позволяет, например, при съёмке портрета сделать акцент на лицо, а задний план сделать более размытым, чтобы он не отвлекал внимание зрителя.
С другой стороны, сравнительно малая ГРИП у зеркальных камер может быть серьезным недостатком при репортажной съемке.

----------


## Mouse

> Для укорачивания выдержки нужно увеличивать ISO.


При увеличении ISO, или по-простому - увеличении чуствительности матрицы, появляется неприятный момент - шумы (выглядит как зернистость). Поэтому, если качество снимка важно, то лучше не злоупотреблять большим ISO. (я снимаю на 80-100)

----------

